# Baring Teeth!!!



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't know why he does this. Is he worried that his lips might get in the way of every small morsel of string cheese? LOL 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmH5bdK-CY4&feature=youtu.be 

ETA: how come the thumbnail doesn't show up?


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh too cute LOL


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great.
Love it.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

honestly it looks like he is just used to it if you feed him treats like that, if you put food flat in you hand and have him lick it off he should stop that.i think hes just doent wanna drop any pit of that cheese!!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

That is too funny!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

if you didnt know your dog and gave him a treat, could cause a little accident in the pants


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

That's hilarious!! What a gorgeous dog but I had to laugh at his treat taking :laugh:


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

You could totally use that and teach him to smile on command! How fun would that be! Oh my god it would be hilarious - I think he has a cute smile!


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

FG167 said:


> I don't know why he does this. Is he worried that his lips might get in the way of every small morsel of string cheese? LOL
> 
> Teeth! - YouTube
> 
> ETA: how come the thumbnail doesn't show up?



let's try it again...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmH5bdK-CY4


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

didn't work either.:thinking:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That is cute-nice teeth


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

That is too funny! I would guess it's just his way of anticipating the treat... He knows he's going to get a bite to eat so in his excitement, he pulls back his lips and gets ready to grab it! Either way, it's adorable! 

-Jackie


----------



## Misunderstood (Feb 4, 2012)

What a beautiful dog. I'm new here so will probably get banned. I don't think it's cute,I think he's msbehaved and grabby. I don't think he would intentionally hurt you and you love each other, but I don't think you understand him. I know this will make hated here but I love the breed and they love back but they need to be understood for true happiness for all.

The teeth thing can be a lot and nothing, it's more the ears. I have one that bares all teeth when I say vampire then I chase him to stake him. He gets a big breathy grin and a curled ear puppy look. Another gets all toothy when I say mean face, again ears all curled back. That says they mean no harm. 

These dogs are so full of love but can really hurt. They need to know where to direct that love and don't want to be in charge. That makes an I secure unpredictable dog.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! He can take a treat gently from my palm OR from my fingers but I think this way is amusing and since he's very careful to not snap on my fingers, I think I'm going to make it into a new trick.



spiritsmom said:


> You could totally use that and teach him to smile on command! How fun would that be! Oh my god it would be hilarious - I think he has a cute smile!


I am working on marking it and calling it "Smile!" 



Misunderstood said:


> I think he's msbehaved and grabby.


I'm going to vehemently disagree with you. You, of course, are welcome to your opinion but since you don't know me, my training, or my dog, I am very confidently going to say that you are quite wrong.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

> I think he's msbehaved and grabby. I don't think he would intentionally hurt you and you love each other, but I don't think you understand him.


I've watched that video clip a few times now and I also completely disagree with this quote. Based on the behavior shown in the video, I have no reason to assume that this dog is showing disobedience in any way. You say the dog is "grabby," yet he is waiting until his owner hands him the treat. As I said earlier, it looks to me like a simple little quirk in this particular dog as a result of his anticipation for the treat. And I do not use the word "quirk" in a negative manner, just as a personality trait. 

This is what people talk about when they refer to "internet training." How can you make the judgment that this dog is "misbehaved" based solely on a 30 second clip that shows only the dog's head? I think that is an unfair assumption.

-Jackie


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow! If THAT'S misbehaved and grabby I shudder to think what my own German Shepherd would have been classified as, at that age. I wish he had been as well behaved and well mannered as this pup here.

Kastle always puts a smile on my face, seems to me like a great dog with personality to boot


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Love it=- thanks for sharing!!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

My old poodle does that every time I give her a treat. I always thought of that as smiling, since she is happy to be getting a treat. He doesn't look like he is grabbing you at all. If I give Lucy a treat, she will jump up and grab (not trained yet!).


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I"m going to disagree with "misunderstood" as well. 

Grabby is grabbing her fingers along with the food, he looks VERY gentle in taking it, nothing 'grabby' about it and "Misbehaved?" what the heck is he misbehaving about? 

Can I ask how long you've had german shepherds? 

Ever heard of the "aussie sneer"? My aussies 'sneer' all the time , it's a 'happy' behavior. 

Personally I think he's saying "don't want any of this to stain my lips so just drop it in my mouth"  

I dunno, but I just don't see a mean bone in that boy's body, or insecure nasty dog there..


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

My labrador had a "happy growl". It sounds ridiculous to say that, and I'm sure people thought I was talking out my ass or didn't know what I was doing, but that's literally what it was: He'd get sooo happy that he'd grab a stuffed toy and walk around, wiggling his butt and growling. It kinda scared people when they first met him, but they got used to it. 

Dogs definitely adopt some funny mannerisms.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well I"m going to disagree with "misunderstood" as well.
> 
> Grabby is grabbing her fingers along with the food, he looks VERY gentle in taking it, nothing 'grabby' about it and "Misbehaved?" what the heck is he misbehaving about?
> 
> ...


OMG is that the norm for Aussies?!?! We have two minis on our flyball team and one is always smiling - he smiles when new people come in - he's SUPER social! He smiles when he's getting out of his crate and sometimes if he's running from Mom to go visit other people (that's super naughty and he does know better). It's hilarious. He's wiggling his little fuzzy butt the whole time, all his teeth showing and snorting like a loon. It's hilarious!

Yeah, Kastle only does this with treats that are "real" food, not dog treats or kibble. He's always super careful to just take the treat, no drool even gets on my fingers  And he's a very confident (i.e. cocky) puppy and quite the Mommy's boy. 

He is confused by the clicking (to mark the smile) - I'm pretty sure right now he thinks I'm marking his eating the treat, so he gulps it and then gets really excited LOL I must need to fine tune my timing a bit...


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

RocketDog said:


> My labrador had a "happy growl". It sounds ridiculous to say that, and I'm sure people thought I was talking out my ass or didn't know what I was doing, but that's literally what it was: He'd get sooo happy that he'd grab a stuffed toy and walk around, wiggling his butt and growling. It kinda scared people when they first met him, but they got used to it.
> 
> Dogs definitely adopt some funny mannerisms.


Our Labs have always done that too! My Midas liked to hold a Kong end-in his mouth so he could snort and growl through it and it would be amplified - every time he did, he'd get so excited and do it again! LOL


----------

